# Anyone with a B544 and a fixed gas tank?



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Still looking at fitting a fixed gas tank to our 2001/2002 B544.

This is the version with the double floor and loads of side lockers.

Because of the double floor there is not a massive amount of ground clearance so an under slung tank does not seem to be an option.

The side lockers are favourite but as posted a little while back there is a central strut which prevents a decent sized tank going straight in.

The gas locker will take a 6KG and a 13Kg propane (just) so a Gaslow-style fitting might be appropriate, but we were hoping to fit a slightly bigger tank.

So if you have a B544 with the double floor, where did you fix your gas tank?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Why not take the van round to an LPG guy, they will then tell you where and what size tank you can fit..

Somebody will be along in a minute with names of installers that can do it for you, I'm sure.

ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The gas locker will take a 6KG and a 13Kg propane (just) so a Gaslow-style fitting might be appropriate, but we were hoping to fit a slightly bigger tank.
LGC[/quote]

Your gas locker will take 2 x 11kg gas bottles. You could get refillables that fit in there or go for Gaslow.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> Why not take the van round to an LPG guy, they will then tell you where and what size tank you can fit..
> 
> ...


O.K. then, installers in the Ipswich area of Suffolk, please.

I can't find any who specialise in fitting gas tanks to motor homes.

Neither can the donor of the tank who took his Burstner (replacement for Hymer) up to Iron Bridge for his fitting of a new gas system.

Meanwhile I will keep hoping that someone can answer my question on here.

Because I already have the tank - I just need somewhere safe to fit it.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Are you planning on fitting it yourself?.. Sometimes you need the correct paperwork from a recognised installer that say's it is gas safe before anyone will let you fill it, same if you go on a ferry or the tunnel. An installer may not want to fit it if it near or past the tank test date..

But there again nobody has asked to see my correct paper work, I suppose if an accident happened that is when the problems start as maybe any insurance company will have a ready made get out clause :roll: ..

Lots of pitfalls with gas instalations...

ray.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We fitted an LPG tank to a 2005 544 single floor hymer. An easy way to find a place to fit the size your looking at cut a cardboard disc the diameter of the tank and move it around under the van there are distances to keep in mind between the floor and the tank.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Goldwinger said:


> We fitted an LPG tank to a 2005 544 single floor hymer. An easy way to find a place to fit the size your looking at cut a cardboard disc the diameter of the tank and move it around under the van there are distances to keep in mind between the floor and the tank.


We did an even simpler test - measured the ground clearance.

That is, me and my gas tank savvy friend who was trying to find where to fit a tank to his Burstner. 
He couldn't fit his existing tank in a locker or underneath which is why I have the option.

There isn't a lot of clearance anywhere under a twin floor Hymer.

This is why I am searching for alternatives 

Mainly trying to find out if someone with a twin floor has had a flash of inspiration which has so far eluded me.

Cheers

LGC

P.S. we have loads of LPG qualified fitters around here but the are targeted at the marine market. So if they are told where to fit the tanks they are fine but they don't necessarily have the experience to identify the best place to fit it on a mobile home.


----------

